# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Μαθηματική έκφραση λογικών πυλών

## netpumber

Καλησπέρα σας. 

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι ίσως αρκετά θεωρητικό. Δεν προέρχεται ακριβώς απο το χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών αλλά έχει μια παραπλήσια λογική. 

Αν λοιπόν βλέπατε κάποια απο αυτές τις εξισώσεις της εικόνας θα μπορούσατε να πείτε αν κάποια απο αυτές εκφράζει κάποιου είδους λογική πύλη ; Γνωρίζοντας οτι το Κ και n είναι θετικές σταθερές. Στην ουσία ρωτάω να δω με ποια λογική (οι ηλεκτρολόγοι) θα προσεγγίζατε κάτι τέτοιο έτσι ώστε να κατασκευάσετε ένα λογικό πίνακα οπου ως είσοδος είναι τα Α,Β με 0 ή 1 και έξοδος η τιμή του κλάσματος.

thxlLWF.png

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Με άλγεβρα boole... Αυτό εδώ που βλέπω δεν μου μοιάζει με άλγεβρα boole.

----------


## Fire Doger

Εγώ θα ξεκινούσα
Α Β
0 0
0 1
1 0
1 1

Τα Κ και τα n αν κατάλαβα δεν αλλάζουν. Οπότε αν η έξοδος είναι 0 ή 1 για όλους τους συνδυασμούς (και τα Κ-n που έχεις) ναι θα μπορούσε να είναι λογική πύλη.
Για να το σχεδιάσω θα έπαιρνα τον πίνακα αλήθειας και με χάρτη karnaugh θα σχεδίαζα το κύκλωμα με γνωστές πύλες για να βγάζει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## netpumber

Κάπως πρέπει να κρύβεται μια τέτοιου είδους λογική διότι στο τέλος έχοντας τις τιμές του αποτελέσματος συναρτήσει των Α και Β θα πρέπει να σχηματίσω ένα τέτοιου είδους διάγραμμα. 

lL3yz3w.png

Για παράδειγμα σε αυτό οβλέπεις οτι θα έχεις HIGH (1) μόνο όταν το Β και το Α είναι HIGH (1) και σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση έχεις LOW(0)

@Fire Doger : Θα μπορούσες μήπως να δώσεις ένα πάραδειγμα περισσότερο αναλυτικό για το πως θα το προσέγγιζες πάνω σε μια απο αυτές ;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Εγώ θα ξεκινούσα
> Α Β
> 0 0
> 0 1
> 1 0
> 1 1
> 
> Τα Κ και τα n αν κατάλαβα δεν αλλάζουν. Οπότε αν η έξοδος είναι 0 ή 1 για όλους τους συνδυασμούς (και τα Κ-n που έχεις) ναι θα μπορούσε να είναι λογική πύλη.
> Για να το σχεδιάσω θα έπαιρνα τον πίνακα αλήθειας και με χάρτη karnaugh θα σχεδίαζα το κύκλωμα με γνωστές πύλες για να βγάζει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.



Στην άλγεβρα boole δεν υπάρχει διαίρεση ούτε άγνωστες σταθερές(τα Α, Β παίρνουν όλες τις δυνατές τιμές 0 ή 1) ούτε δυνάμεις. Εδώ οι εξισώσεις είναι από άλλο κλάδο των μαθηματικών.
 Από θεωρία συνόλων ίσως αλλά το ψάχνω.

edit: Στις πιθανότητες και στατιστική επίσης παίρνουν τιμές από 0 εώς 1.

edit: Επίσης βλέπω τα A και Β να παίρνουν και ενδιάμεσες τιμές από low και high. Είναι διαγραμμισμένα. Είναι ή 0 ή 1 τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## netpumber

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει αλλά τα Α και Β είναι συγκεντρώσεις μορίων.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Επειδή έχω ξεχάσει πολλά από χημεία. Οι συγκεντρώσεις μορίων σε τί μετριούνται? Παίρνει μόνο 2 τιμές? Εγώ φαντάζομαι είναι βαθμωτό μέγεθος.

Σε περίπτωση που τα A και B παίρνουν μόνο 2 τιμές(όποιας ποσότητας είναι αυτές) τότε ίσως μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε κάποια εξίσωση αλλιώς είναι μαθηματικά αδύνατο.

edit: Και η έξοδος της εξίσωσης θα είναι ότι έγραψα για τα A, B. Δεν θα μπορεί να πάρει τιμή 0.5 πχ

----------


## netpumber

Λοιπόν αρχικά μετριούνται σε Mole οι συγκεντρώσεις αλλά και σε άλλες μονάδες. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση πες πως είναι moles. Δεν νομίζω να έχει τόση σημασία. Όπως είπες και έχεις δίκιο, τα Α και Β δεν μπορούν να έχουν μόνο 2 τιμές. Είναι συνεχείς μεταβλητές. 

Οι παρούσες εξισώσεις αναπαριστούν ένα βιοχημικό σύστημα, το οποίο για να μπορέσουμε κάπως να το μοντελοποιήσουμε , αφαιρετικά λέμε (φαίνεται και στο διάγραμμα) πως για τις συγκεντρώσεις απο 0,5 και πάνω το θεωρούμε οτι είναι 1 ενώ για τις συγκεντρώσεις απο 0.5 και κάτω θεωρούμε οτι είναι 0 ( κάπως σαν να μετατρέπουμε το αναλογικό της χημείας σε ψηφιακό. Για αυτό αναφέρθηκα εδω πέρα.). Βέβαια για να δουλέψει αυτό το σύστημα, για παράδειγμα το εικονιζόμενο, και να έχουμε έξοδο  = 1 (κίτρινη περιοχή ) καλό θα είναι να το τροφοδοτήσουμε με τέτοιες συγκεντρώσεις των Α και Β που να είναι κοντά στο 1 και όχι στο 0,5. ( όσο υψηλότερες γίνεται)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Αν πούμε πως από 0.5 και πάνω είναι High και τα υπόλοιπα low τότε κάτι μπορεί να γίνει.

Το επόμενο πρόβλημα που βλέπω είναι η έξοδος. Θα είναι κι αυτή 0 ή 1.( κίτρινο ή μπλέ κι όχι κάτι ενδιάμεσα)

*Αν αυτό δεν σε πειράζει* μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω από το διάγραμμα και να σου πω την εξίσωση στην άλγεβρα boole.

----------


## netpumber

Ναι και η έξοδος θα πρέπει να είναι 0 ή 1. Δε με πειράζει αυτό που λές, αλλά αυτό που θα με ενδιέφερε θα ήταν να βγεί κάποιος λογικός πίνακας για κάθε εξίσωση και έπειτα να δημιουργηθεί το αντίστοιχο γράφημα. Το συγκεκριμένο γράφημα που πόσταρα είναι για να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε τι θέλω να κάνω. Δε θέλω να μετατρέψω το γράφημα σε Boole αλλά την εξίσωση σε Boole (ίσως) έπειτα το αντίστοιχο γράφημα.

----------


## kioan

Με τις παραδοχές που είπες:
κάθε τιμή <0.5 θα θεωρείται λογικό 0κάθε τιμή >=0.5 θα θεωρείται λογικό 1

Εσύ θέλεις για έξοδο
λογικό 1, αν τα A και B είναι και τα δύο σε λογικό 1λογικό 0, σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση

Αυτό που ικανοποιεί τις παραπάνω συνθήκες όπως τις περιέγραψα, είναι απλώς μια πύλη AND.

----------

FILMAN (03-03-16)

----------


## nestoras

> Καλησπέρα σας. 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι ίσως αρκετά θεωρητικό. Δεν προέρχεται ακριβώς απο το χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών αλλά έχει μια παραπλήσια λογική. 
> 
> Αν λοιπόν βλέπατε κάποια απο αυτές τις εξισώσεις της εικόνας θα μπορούσατε να πείτε αν κάποια απο αυτές εκφράζει κάποιου είδους λογική πύλη ; Γνωρίζοντας οτι το Κ και n είναι θετικές σταθερές. Στην ουσία ρωτάω να δω με ποια λογική (οι ηλεκτρολόγοι) θα προσεγγίζατε κάτι τέτοιο έτσι ώστε να κατασκευάσετε ένα λογικό πίνακα οπου ως είσοδος είναι τα Α,Β με 0 ή 1 και έξοδος η τιμή του κλάσματος.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63026
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.



Τα Κ, Α και Β δεν μας απασχολούν πάρα πολύ τι είναι. Πιο σημαντικό είναι να μάθουμε τι τιμές παίρνει το "n". Θετική σταθερά σημαίνει n>0 με n να ανήκει στους πραγματικούς αριθμούς. Αν είναι έτσι τότε είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα!  :Smile: 

Σε περίπτωση που το n ανήκει στους φυσικούς αριθμούς τότε (n=1,2,...,n-1,n) τότε η μαθηματική έκφραση μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί με τελεστικούς ενισχυτές (έυκολη περίπτωση για n=1 ή n=2 μετά ξεφεύγουν τα πράγματα!). 

Με τελεστικούς ενισχυτές μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλές μαθηματικές πράξεις: πρόσθεση, αφαίρεση, πολλαπλασιασμό, διαίρεση, διαφόριση, ολοκλήρωση, ύψωση σε δύναμη κτλ... Κυκλωματικά βγαίνει κάτι περίπλοκο αν συνδυαστούν όλα αυτά αλλά θεωρητικά γίνεται!

Δε χρειάζεται να κάνουμε κάποια παραδοχή σε στάθμες κτλ...

Ρίξε μια ματιά κι εδώ:

http://www.lib.ntua.gr/gr/el_sources...s/CHAPTER7.pdf

----------


## netpumber

@kioan
Ναι αλλά εσύ στηρίχθηκες στο γράφημα που πόσταρα. Όπως εξηγησα και πριν, το γράφημα το έβαλα για να σας δείξω πως θέλω να καταλήξει η κάθε μια απο αυτές τις ξισώσεις.

Δηλαδή αν μπορούσαμε να πούμε οτι η πρώτη εξίσωση είναι μια πύλη AND ή OR ή ότιδήποτε άλλο που μπορεί να βγάλει ένα λογικό πίνακα. Μη ξεκινάς απο το γράφημα αλλά απο την εξίσωση. Μπορεί δηλαδή, να παραχθεί λογικός πίνακας για την συμπεριφορά της πρώτης εξίσωσης π.χ ;

@nestora
Το n ανήκει όντως στους φυσικούς. Πολύ πιθανό να είναι 2 ή 1 αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται απο τη χημική αντίδραση. Στη συγκεκριμένη αντίδραση μάλλον είναι 2.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Ωραία. Εδώ θα γίνει συνεργασία χημικών και ηλεκτρονικών.. :Smile: 

Η εξίσωση έτσι όπως είναι δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από μας μέσω της άλγεβρας Boole.
Φαίνονται απλές εξισώσεις γυμνασίου αλλά επειδή είναι χημεία ίσως πρέπει να τις μετασχηματίσεις εσύ ώστε να μπορέσουμε να εφαρμόσουμε δυαδική λογική(άλγεβρα boole δηλαδή)

Τι εννοώ με αυτό:

Θεωρώ το *Α* και *Β* σαν εισόδους και την λύση της εξίσωσης σαν μία και μοναδική έξοδο( ας το πώ *Y*)
Θεωρώ από τις εξισώσεις που μου πες πως δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι είσοδοι και άλλοι έξοδοι.

Για 2 εισόδους έχουμε 4 πιθανές καταστάσεις:

*A
*
*B*
*Y*

0
0
?


0
1
?

1
0
?

1
1
?



*Αν ήξερα τα ερωτηματικά πάνω. Δηλαδή την λύση των εξισώσεων τότε θα μπορούσα να ξεκινήσω να σε βοηθήσω με την άλγεβρα Boole.
Βγάζουν καθόλου νόημα τα παραπάνω από πλευρά χημείας? Αν ναι μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε.

edit: Σύνοψη των παραπάνω. Πρέπει χημικός να λύσει 4 φορές τις εξισώσεις και να δώσει τα 4 αποτελέσματα σε ηλεκτρονικό(και καλά) για να βγάλει την εξίσωση boole.
*

----------


## netpumber

Χρειάζεται να βγώ λίγο απο το σπίτι τώρα. Θα σου απαντήσω σε λίγο με περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Ναι κανένα πρόβλημα.  :Smile:

----------


## nestoras

> @kioan
> @nestora
> Το n ανήκει όντως στους φυσικούς. Πολύ πιθανό να είναι 2 ή 1 αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται απο τη χημική αντίδραση. Στη συγκεκριμένη αντίδραση μάλλον είναι 2.



Τότε κάθεσαι και διαβάζεις το αρχείο pdf που επισύναψα και υλοποιείς σε κύκλωμα ακριβώς αυτά που λέει η εξίσωση για n=2...  :Smile: 
Θα χρειαστείς μεγάλο χαρτί και ίσως θα πρέπει να "σπάσεις" πρώτα τα κλάσματα μπας και προκύψει κάτι πιο απλό...

Από τη στιγμή που λες ότι τα Α,Β είναι συγκεντρώσεις στοιχείων πώς είναι δυνατόν να παίρνουν μόνο τιμές 0 ή 1;

Η συγκεκριμένη εξίσωση φαίνεται να είναι μια συνεχής πολυωνυμική εξίσωση οπότε μην περιμένεις ότι θα παίρνει κβαντισμένες τιμές 0 ή 1!
Πχ για Α=Β=Κ=n=1 η πρώτη εξίσωση έχει έξοδο: 2/4=0,5...
Αν αλλάξει η τιμή του Κ τότε να δεις τι θα γίνει!

Νομίζω ότι η προσέγγιση/προσωμοίωση με ψηφιακές τιμές δεν θα εκφράζει ακριβώς την αρχική εξίσωση...

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Τότε κάθεσαι και διαβάζεις το αρχείο pdf που  επισύναψα και υλοποιείς σε κύκλωμα ακριβώς αυτά που λέει η εξίσωση για  n=2... 
> Θα χρειαστείς μεγάλο χαρτί και ίσως θα πρέπει να "σπάσεις" πρώτα τα κλάσματα μπας και προκύψει κάτι πιο απλό...
> 
> Από τη στιγμή που λες ότι τα Α,Β είναι συγκεντρώσεις στοιχείων πώς είναι δυνατόν να παίρνουν μόνο τιμές 0 ή 1;
> 
> Η συγκεκριμένη εξίσωση φαίνεται να είναι μια συνεχής πολυωνυμική εξίσωση  οπότε μην περιμένεις ότι θα παίρνει κβαντισμένες τιμές 0 ή 1!
> Πχ για Α=Β=Κ=n=1 η πρώτη εξίσωση έχει έξοδο: 2/4=0,5...
> Αν αλλάξει η τιμή του Κ τότε να δεις τι θα γίνει!
> 
> Νομίζω ότι η προσέγγιση/προσωμοίωση με ψηφιακές τιμές δεν θα εκφράζει ακριβώς την αρχική εξίσωση...



Νέστορα(edit: Ωπ Παναγιώτης!! ) ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι πως μάλλον το να διαβάσει ένας χημικός για τελεστικούς θα είναι too much γι αυτόν.
Για μας έχει τεράστιο νόημα αλλά εκείνος ποτέ δεν θα χρειαστεί να κολλήσει τσιπ πουθενά ή να το ξαναδει.
Υποθέτω πως απλά θέλει τις εξισώσεις στην άλγεβρα boole(τον μαθηματικό τύπο) κι όχι να κάνει υλοποίηση πύλης με Τ.Ε.
Πάντως πολύ ωραίο το pdf και αναλυτικό. Θα το βρώ χρήσιμο(για προσωπική χρήση εννοώ).

----------


## netpumber

> Η εξίσωση έτσι όπως είναι δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από μας μέσω της άλγεβρας Boole.
> Φαίνονται απλές εξισώσεις γυμνασίου αλλά επειδή είναι χημεία ίσως πρέπει να τις μετασχηματίσεις εσύ ώστε να μπορέσουμε να εφαρμόσουμε δυαδική λογική(άλγεβρα boole δηλαδή)



Όταν λες μετασχηματίσεις μάλλον θα εννοείς κάπως να σπάσουν τα μεγάλα κλάσματα σε απλούστερα.




> *Αν ήξερα τα ερωτηματικά πάνω. Δηλαδή την λύση των εξισώσεων τότε θα μπορούσα να ξεκινήσω να σε βοηθήσω με την άλγεβρα Boole.
> Βγάζουν καθόλου νόημα τα παραπάνω από πλευρά χημείας? Αν ναι μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε.
> 
> edit: Σύνοψη των παραπάνω. Πρέπει χημικός να λύσει 4 φορές τις εξισώσεις και να δώσει τα 4 αποτελέσματα σε ηλεκτρονικό(και καλά) για να βγάλει την εξίσωση boole.*



Το πινακάκι αυτό το έκανα κι εγώ με τα λίγα ηλεκτρονικά που ξέρω και εγώ ψάχνω να βρω στην ουσία αυτές τις λύσεις. Δεν μπορούν κάπως να λυθούν έτσι όπως το εννοείς (αν κατάλαβα καλά).





> Τότε κάθεσαι και διαβάζεις το αρχείο pdf που επισύναψα και υλοποιείς σε κύκλωμα ακριβώς αυτά που λέει η εξίσωση για n=2... 
> Θα χρειαστείς μεγάλο χαρτί και ίσως θα πρέπει να "σπάσεις" πρώτα τα κλάσματα μπας και προκύψει κάτι πιο απλό..



Δεν μπορεί να είναι τόσο περίπλοκο φαντάζομαι διοτι δεν το έχουμε ξανασυνατήσει.





> Από τη στιγμή που λες ότι τα Α,Β είναι συγκεντρώσεις στοιχείων πώς είναι δυνατόν να παίρνουν μόνο τιμές 0 ή 1;



Αυτό το κάνουμε καθαρά για να μπορέσουμε να μοντελοποιήσουμε την χημική αντίδραση. Δεν είναι αυτή καθ'εαυτή η πραγματικότητα και όπως είπα προηγουμένως, προσπαθούμε να μετατρέψουμε το αναλογικό (τις συνεχείς τιμές ) σε ψηφιακό (σε διακριτές). Ισως γίνει παρακάτω πιο κατανοητό.





> Η συγκεκριμένη εξίσωση φαίνεται να είναι μια συνεχής πολυωνυμική εξίσωση οπότε μην περιμένεις ότι θα παίρνει κβαντισμένες τιμές 0 ή 1!
> Πχ για Α=Β=Κ=n=1 η πρώτη εξίσωση έχει έξοδο: 2/4=0,5



Τη λογική αυτή ακολούθησα κι εγώ πριν ποστάρω εδώ αλλά απο ό,τι φαίνεται δε βγάζει σε σωστά αποτελέσματα.

Λοιπόν αφού απάντησα επιπόλαια παραπάνω ας πάρω λίγο τα πράγματα απο την αρχή τους.

Η ιστορία είναι η εξής.

Για να εκφραστεί ένα γονίδιο ( C που στην ουσία είναι η έξοδός μας ) εξαρτάται απο το αν βρίσκονται τα Α και τα Β  στις κατάλληλες συγκεντρώσεις. Τι εννοώ με αυτό.
Αν υπάρχει μόνο το Α σε μεγάλες συγκεντρώσεις (A=1) και όχι το B (B=0) τότε το γονίιδιο εκφράζεται. 
Αντιθέτως αν υπάρχει μόνο το Β και όχι το Α τότε το γονίδιο καταστέλεται.
Αν υπάρχουν και το Α και το Β τότε υπερυσχύει το Β.
Το n τώρα το ονομάζουμε cooperativity και στην ουσία με λίγα λόγια είναι ο αριθμός των μοριων του Α ή του Β που χρειάζονται για να μπορέσουν να αλλάξουν τη κατάστση του γονιδίου ( να εκφραστεί ή να μην εκφραστεί δηλαδή )

Επιτρέψτε μου να δώσω ένα απλούστερο παράδειγμα λαμβάνοντας μόνο υπ'όψην το Α. Δηλαδή οτι το γονίδιο επηρεάζεται μόνο απο το Α. 
Στη περίπτωση λοιπόν αυτήν κατσκευάζουμε μια τέτοια εξίσωση :

vVE3Tr6.png

H εξίσωση αυτή δείχνει το ρυθμό μεταβολής του γονιδίου C . Αν δείτε , αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει τώρα είναι ο μεσαίος όρος. Το κλάσμα με το Α. Απλά σε αυτή τη περίπτωση είναι πολύ απλό. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, επειδή το Α είναι και στον αριθμητή και στον παρονομαστή, το C θα είναι ανάλογο του Α. Αν έχεις Α θα έχεις και C αν δεν έχεις Α δεν θα έχεις C. Αυτό σημαίνει πως το Α ευνοεί την έκφραση του γονιδίου C. Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι σωστός αλλά ίσως η αντίστοιχη λογική πύλη να είναι ο buffer.

Αντίστοιχα, αν έβαζα μόνο την επηροή του Β στο C ο όρος ο αντίστοιχος θα μπορούσε να είναι (K^n)/(K^n + B^n) . Δηλαδή τώρα το C είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογο του B. Θα έχω C μόνο αν δεν έχω B.

Οι εξισώσεις που σας έδωσα είναι αντίστοιχες αλλά περισσότερο πολύπλοκες και σκέφτηκα οτι ίσως οι ηλεκτρονικοί να έχουν συναντήσει τέτοια πραπλήσια πράγματα. Πιθανότατα να πρέπει να σπάσουν κάπως τα κλάσματα σε μικρότερα τα οποία θα εκφράζουν απλούστερες λογικές πύλες (?) .

Το n σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το καλύτερα κάνει την αντίδραση αυτή να μοιάζει με "ψηφιακή" παρά με αναλογική διότι δίνει καθαρότερη σιγμοειδή καμπύλη.

Hill_Graph.png

Αυτά λοιπόν προς το παρόν.

----------


## Fire Doger

Αν κατάλαβα καλά βγαίνει ένας τέτοιος πίνακας

n A B C
0 0 0 -
0 0 1 -
0 1 0 -
0 1 1 -
1 0 0 ?
1 0 1 1
1 1 0 0
1 1 1 B

Αποτέλεσματα Y:
- Δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα να το αλλάξουν
? Δεν το ανέφερες
1 εκφράζεται
0 καταστέλλεται

edit: Τα ονόμασα λάθος πριν.

----------


## netpumber

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχεις τέσσερεις μεταβλητές. A, B , C και Υ.  Τι είναι το Y ; To C θα έπρεπε να έιναι η έξοδος και τα Α, Β οι είσοδοι .

----------


## pstratos

Δεν μας λές τι πας να φτιάξεις καλύτερα? Επειδή το έχω ξαναδεί το έργο έστω οτι έχεις κάπιον/ κάποιους χημικούς αισθητήρες. Αυτόί βγάζουν αναλογικά σήματα. Μην σκέφτεσαι με διακριτά ηλεκτρονικά, για όνομα ζούμε στο 2016! Δείνεις σε ένα πολυκάναλο  ADC τα αναλογικά σήματα, σε ένα mcu. Στο mcu  κανε οτι μαθηματικό τραβάει η ψυχή σου, θες να το λύσεις αναλυτικά, θες να το κάνεις fuzzy logic, θες νευρωνικο? Στο ΄τελος μια συνάρτηση βγάζει ένα output. με αυτό είτε βγάζεις μια ψηφιακή έξοδο (αναωε / κλείσε λαμπάκι) ή μια αναλογική (δύσκολο) ή μια PWM που την κάνεις "αναλογική" (ρίξε λίγο ή περισσότερο χημικό να πετύχουμε την συνταγή)

----------

kioan (03-03-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχεις τέσσερεις μεταβλητές. A, B , C και Υ.  Τι είναι το Y ; To C θα έπρεπε να έιναι η έξοδος και τα Α, Β οι είσοδοι .



Όπου λαλούν πολλοί μαστόροι αργεί να ξημερώσει.
Διάλεξε ποιόν δρόμο θα δοκιμάσεις γιατί ο καθένας από μας προτείνει διαφορετική λύση.

Στην δική μου λύση....(να κάνω και διαφήμιση :Biggrin: )

Στην λέξη "μετασχηματίσεις" εννούσα στην ουσία να λύσεις θέτωντας:

1. Α = 0 Β = 0 και να μου πεις την έξοδο.(Το n το θεωρώ σταθερό)
1. Α = 0 Β = 1 και να μου πεις την έξοδο.(Το n το θεωρώ σταθερό)
1. Α = 1 Β = 0 και να μου πεις την έξοδο.(Το n το θεωρώ σταθερό)
1. Α = 1 Β = 1 και να μου πεις την έξοδο.(Το n το θεωρώ σταθερό)

Δηλαδή να λύσης την εξίσωση 4 φορές θετωντας διαφορετικά Α,Β
Μετά από τις απαντήσεις σου θα σου βγάλω την μαθηματική εξίσωση boole. Ούτε ενισχυτές ούτε κανένα ηλεκτρονικό. Μαθηματικά καθαρά.

----------


## CybEng

Από τα διαγράμματα στα posts #4 και #19 είναι αρκετά ξεκάθαρο ότι η άλγεβρα Boole δεν βοηθάει στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα. Θα πρότεινα  να κινηθείς προς μοντελοποίηση με Ασαφή Λογική ( Fuzzy Logic ) η οποία μπορεί να περιγράψει με τη χρήση των κατάλληλων κανόνων τέτοιες συναρτήσεις όπου οι μεταβλητές σου δεν είναι ξεκάθαρα 1 και 0.

----------

